
Google: "Complete Privacy Does Not Exist" - nickb
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2008/0730081google1.html
======
unalone
Out of curiosity: how is this news? Google claims there was no Private Road
sign. If that's the case, then there's no case against them: they weren't
warned ahead of time. And why the importance of the quote? We all know it's
true.

~~~
wmf
The importance of the quote is that Google is using it to support a common
logical fallacy.

